# Coils And Heads



## crack2483 (1/4/14)

Is it advisable to make your own replacement coils for non rba attys? So instead of keep on having to buy the whole unit just make a new coil and wick? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Is it advisable to make your own replacement coils for non rba attys? So instead of keep on having to buy the whole unit just make a new coil and wick?



Sure if you are a MacGyver type person! If not just buy new coils and vape!


----------



## crack2483 (1/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure if you are a MacGyver type person! If not just buy new coils and vape!



Would like to give it a shot. see I don't want to have to stock up unnecessarily on coils or get stuck without a coil to to delivery problems. No local suppliers here

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Is it advisable to make your own replacement coils for non rba attys? So instead of keep on having to buy the whole unit just make a new coil and wick?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I rebuild mine but you can only do it 4 or 5 times, it takes some practice and some patience also you need a ohm meter or multimeter to keep it all safe. Do a bit of youtube research.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

It is highly advisable imo. I have made many a coil in an evod, shooter, rda. Even managed to build a dual coil in an evod cup.

Its a lot more affordable and the vape is 10 times better than that of the stock coil, especially if you use cotton as the wick.

Its really not that tricky to wrap coils and once you get into it they are great fun.


----------



## Andre (1/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Is it advisable to make your own replacement coils for non rba attys? So instead of keep on having to buy the whole unit just make a new coil and wick?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I have never done it, but some members (@BhavZ e.g.) do. Will be much cheaper and you can coil to your sweet spot. Not sure about the dual coils, seems you have to go back to single coil when you do it yourself. Do remember @Cape vaping supplies did the Aerotank and was very satisfied. You will find many videos on Youtube on how to do it.


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I rebuild mine but you can only do it 4 or 5 times, it takes some practice and some patience also you need a ohm meter or multimeter to keep it all safe. Do a bit of youtube research.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



why so little? I have an evod cup that I have rebuilt eight to ten times already


----------



## Riaz (1/4/14)

i would advise to rebuild your coils.

not only is it cheaper, you can also build the coil to the spec you want.


----------



## Dr Evil (1/4/14)

I recently started rebuilding my coils for my mPT2, much cheaper than buying the whole time and the feeling you get vaping on your first coil that you built with your own hands is awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> why so little? I have an evod cup that I have rebuilt eight to ten times already


My little positive pin rubber insulators start taking strain. Some other formulites have the same problem. So better safe than sorry. Once it looks a bit burnt or melted it gets tossed.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> My little positive pin rubber insulators start taking strain. Some other formulites have the same problem. So better safe than sorry. Once it looks a bit burnt or melted it gets tossed.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


I do the same, guess I have been a bit lucky with regards to my rubber insulators.

but then again I tend to vape at the 1.5ohm mark on evod coils.


----------



## Hein510 (1/4/14)

Tried this the other day, came out to 0.8 with 26g. will rather use 30 next time.


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

Hein510 said:


> Tried this the other day, came out to 0.8 with 26g. will rather use 30 next time.



I use 28g for single coil and 32g for dual coil


----------



## Silver (11/4/14)

Hi @crack2483 

I have rebuilt my own micro-coil on one of my mPT2's and wicked it with cotton. Came out at 1.6 ohms. The result is fantastic! More flavour, a bit more throat hit (well for a mPT2 which is low anyway) and WAY more vapour if you like that. Just a more pleasurable vape in my opinion. And I vape it at the same power as the standard coils. (around 7 to 8 Watts). Only thing is I found it goes through juice slightly faster.

It is quite tricky to position the coil at the correct height - but there is a RipTripper video that guides you through it perfectly. Check that video carefully - it will save you time. 

I have vaped on this coil for about 4 weeks already and am totally impressed. I change the cotton wick (which is easy to do) and dry burn the coil every two to three days. I keep the same flavour juice in it until I change the cotton.

Well worth it. I will be building another coil for my other mPT2 soon... 

May I suggest you use the stock coils first for a while to get used to them and the taste. They use silica as a wick. Then when you notice they are getting tired, you can rebuild one of them. That way you will be able to notice the difference.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (11/4/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @crack2483
> 
> I have rebuilt my own micro-coil on one of my mPT2's and wicked it with cotton. Came out at 1.6 ohms. The result is fantastic! More flavour, a bit more throat hit (well for a mPT2 which is low anyway) and WAY more vapour if you like that. Just a more pleasurable vape in my opinion. And I vape it at the same power as the standard coils. (around 7 to 8 Watts). Only thing is I found it goes through juice slightly faster.
> 
> ...


And this from a guy who was hesitant to do his first coil on the Igo-L. You have come a long way, Sir. Not that I believe you - have seen no pictures?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/4/14)

Page 50 of the "now closed" Show us your working wick and coil thread - scroll down to near the bottom - post #997
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/show-us-your-working-wick-and-coil-setup.246/page-50

And your response @Matthee, is the post thereafter, #998
Here is what you said:
"From what I can see in there that coil looks as perfect as can come. Well done, sir."

@Matthee, how could you doubt me


----------



## ET (12/4/14)

and i've been using the same 1.8 ohm protank rebuild for close to 2 months now. vaping roughly 50/50 blend juices and dryburning/swopping the cotton out every day or so. its not that hard and even more fun and rewarding. think of it this way, once a person sees that he can build a ship inside a bottle, he doesn't just stop at building one  but not nearly as hard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/4/14)

Silver said:


> Page 50 of the "now closed" Show us your working wick and coil thread - scroll down to near the bottom - post #997
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/show-us-your-working-wick-and-coil-setup.246/page-50
> 
> And your response @Matthee, is the post thereafter, #998
> ...


Ooh, my most humble apologies. How could I! Please forgive me. BTW, you can copy a link to a specific post. Just right click on the number of the post.


----------



## Silver (12/4/14)

Forgiven  LOL
so many posts on this forum now that it is difficult to keep track of everyone's experiences...

Thanks for the tip on the link to a direct post - never knew that. Very nifty.


----------



## Tornalca (12/4/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @crack2483
> 
> I have rebuilt my own micro-coil on one of my mPT2's and wicked it with cotton. Came out at 1.6 ohms. The result is fantastic! More flavour, a bit more throat hit (well for a mPT2 which is low anyway) and WAY more vapour if you like that. Just a more pleasurable vape in my opinion. And I vape it at the same power as the standard coils. (around 7 to 8 Watts). Only thing is I found it goes through juice slightly faster.
> 
> ...



I just did my first rebuild to revive my Puritank after our discussion at vape meet. 1.6 ohm on SVD @15watts. Cotton Wick. 

Can't believe the difference to the standard coil. 

Sent from Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (12/4/14)

Great one @Tornalca - wow, 15 Watts - you don't mess around.
I tried mine at 13 Watts on the SVD - but now normally vape it around the 7 to 9 Watt level.
It is better than the stock coil indeed.

Glad you tried it!


----------



## Tornalca (12/4/14)

Silver said:


> Great one @Tornalca - wow, 15 Watts - you don't mess around.
> I tried mine at 13 Watts on the SVD - but now normally vape it around the 7 to 9 Watt level.
> It is better than the stock coil indeed.
> 
> Glad you tried it!



Its like having a brand new atomizer. 


Sent from Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

